# Embarassing Moments in Life



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 15, 2008)

I know we've all had some.

A few years back, I was at a barbecue. There was a skewered pig being roaster. It grossed me out and I tried to argue that eating meat wasn't necessary and the only reason we did it was because of the _industrial revolution_.
They still joke about it to this day. :(

In the cafeteria, there was a lady who went around picking up the trash. She arrived at the table I was sitting at (along with other friends) and talked about something. She then held out her hand. I gave her a high five. It turns out she was asking me for my trash. :c

I also looked back at some of my older forum posts. Wow, these are terrible. Some are so bad, I can't look at them without reddening.


> This game pwns j00r soul. Doopliss is awesome, my fave boss in this game.
> --
> Hardest boss? Bowser after beating Grodus. I had about 30 HP left, and he KOed me more than the Shadow Queen. <_<
> PWN is a cool 1337 word. I’m weird like that. I wub the word pwn.
> ...


Worse things have probably happened, but I seem to have repressed most of them. Have any embarassing things ever happened to you?


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 15, 2008)

Today.

I had to walk all the way home dressed as Luigi, with someone else dressed as a sailor.
And he kept asking people on the street if I could use their phone when I didn't.
And whenever we went past someone who he didn't think would have a phone, he tipped his hat and said 'Ladies', even if it was a couple of old men.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Nov 15, 2008)

I was 3 years old at the airport, carrying my diary (yes I could write. It was illegible, but I could write)

Lady: What's that you have there?
Me: This is my diarrhea :D

And in class one day, some of the kids were talking about balls (...I'm... not sure which kind, actually)

Me: The sphere is the most GODDAMN FUN SHAPE EVER

And I can't tell you the number of times I've been to a restaurant, had to use the bathroom, and started to walk into either a) the kitchen or b) the mens' bathroom.

Also in math class:

Me: *goes up to whiteboard to answer math problem*
Me: *answers math problem and starts doodling a pumpkin*
Boy: *runs up and erases pumpkin*
Me: I'm going to POKE YOU TO DEATH D:< *chases boy around the room*

Last year in Tech:

Me: *is playing Sims*
Me: *selects "Play in Bed"*
*blankets start moving*
Teacher: *walks up and looks at my computer*
Me: ...This... isn't what it looks like?


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 15, 2008)

Locked myself in my great-grandmothers toilet. My dad had to break the door down to get me out x.x''''

I can never speak properly. I get my words mixed up or don't pronouce them correctly. E.g., from my last Computing class, I meant to say eject, and said ejaculate instead >_____________<!!! My teacher overheard me but didn't comment, while my friend began to cry with laughter at my blunder.

I'll post more when I think of them.


----------



## kunikida. (Nov 15, 2008)

1st grade...Kid who vomited almost every day in lunch...New long skirt- Here's how it goes:

An innocent 1st grader, which was me, was sitting at a lunch table with my friends, and it was time to go. Now, Vomit Boy had recently threw up that day, and the janitors covered it up with that stuff they use to cover vomit up. The trash can was on the other side of it. I had to throw my tray away, and end up slipping in the crap and tearing the middle of my new skirt!!! And what does one of the lunch attendants say?

*"You should've been careful." * WHAT?! Cut me some slack lady! I was a 1st grader, and the trash was on the other side!!! Just goes to show you how uncaring lunch attendants can be. I ripped that thing again in second grade in the same spot, too. My mom stopped sowing that thing up all together...

Recently-
This boy who crushes on me like a hammer crushes a nacho was messing with one of my friends, and I thought he was someone totally different, so I take my lunch box and start hitting him with it like crazy! "DIE! LEAVE HER...ALONE! Oh. Sorry, Joshua..." I run away, and try and forget that. Even though I didn't like him anyway, and he or my friends, or everyone watching (which wasn't many) have yet to forget. (My heart belongs to Ash, still~)

Locked myself in the bathroom, and my grandpa got me out. We now have a dent on the right of side of the door. :)

I know I'll think of more later.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 21, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> I can never speak properly. I get my words mixed up or don't pronouce them correctly. E.g., from my last Computing class, I meant to say eject, and said ejaculate instead >_____________<!!! My teacher overheard me but didn't comment, while my friend began to cry with laughter at my blunder.


Now you mention it, "ejaculate" does sound like it should mean "eject". Which I guess in a way it does

I know I must've had thousands of embarrassing moments, but none really spring to mind right now... except perhaps the time when some girl who was pretending to like me in order to be irritating gave me a heart balloon on Valentine's Day, but that was more annoying than embarrassing.


----------

